
Show HN: Free weather api with +-50km precision based on met.no - booknomads
https://freeweatherapi.com/
======
maxpert
Aaaah reminds me of my student age when I made a weather widget. It was back
in 2009 and yeah being student I tried to monetize it. Needless to day I
failed despite getting almost million hits in a day. The only thing I was
loosing was pocket money and sanity from emails people will send for support.

